# Why would my bones ache when I'm having my period?



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

It's done it for years now, although since Jude was born it's not as bad as it used to be. It happens for the first day, then after that I'm fine. I used to get bad aches in my neck, shoulders, femurs, and knees. Now it's just in my femurs and knees. It's just a bad ache and seems weird to me that my bones, of all things would ache. I can see why my uterus would ache... but my bones?! What the heck?! Anyone have an idea what it might be?


----------



## Becky Mauldin (Feb 4, 2012)

You might find taking calcium citrate, along with magnesium and vitamin D can alleviate this.

-Becky

www.getpurevitality.com


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I get achy legs too. Its an ache in the bones. It does not happen everytime.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

It might be a connection between blood loss and the formation of blood in bone marrow. Whenever I experience blood loss (period or otherwise) all my bones get achey for a day or so. I just try to take more floradix and keep hydrated.


----------



## rainbringer (Dec 2, 2007)

for me it seems to be low calcium - I take calc phos and calc fluor cell salts and it goes away


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

estrogen cycle robs calcium. it's a calcium/magnesium issue related to sex hormones.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

This just happened to me yesterday and today again, My legs were so achy it was horrible. I don't ever take calcium but do take magnesium. I can't imagine I'm low in calcium. Its happened to me before but this time it hit me hard. Last month I had absolutely nothing. This was the worst its been that I can remember. I should have picked up the cell salts.


----------



## litlwons (May 6, 2005)

I have had this for as long as I can remember..... even before my cycle began 30 years ago. It dosn't happen every month either, but when it does, IT HURTS SOOOOOO BADLY. The only way I can get the pain to go away so I can sleep is with Advil (or the like).... I think calcium is a pretty good bet. that would make sence as to why I had them b4 my cycle ever began. Staying hydrated always helps me as well......

Kathleen


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Read up and it seems it is related to hormones. This makes more sense to me. Why would it not continue during the month if calcium was the issue?

Mines kinda lingering fri kinda bad, sat horrible, sun and today literally gone. This month was bad.


----------



## AletaLindsay (May 31, 2012)

I have had aching knees for as long as I can remember, I am 19 now and I have noticed that they have started to regulate themselves a bit more and only happen mostly around what I think is my ovulation so for 3 or 4 days they will ache and the only way the aching stops is if I take painkillers, otherwise it gets worse and worse till I feel like I can't stand up anymore. Have never been to the doctors about it because I don't know anybody else who has the same problem as me and would rather not get every doctor to tell me they don't know so if anybody finds out what this is please let me know.

courier parcel delivery


----------

